# Drug Use and its relation to Personality types



## solash (Jun 17, 2012)

Also an ISTJ and my answer is just about the same. I try and stay away from medicine when I can as well, even going as far as refusing to take Vicodin when I got my wisdom teeth pulled as I'd rather just sit through the pain. 



Owlotic said:


> ISTJ
> 
> Nope, never have never will, don't like being around people who do it and never there when they are doing it  I don't smoke or drink either and I feel uncomfortable with drinking high energy drinks such as monster ^^ and I'm very anti drugs and smoking ^^


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

NT

Weed and 'Shrooms were most fun. Keen to try Special K someday.


----------



## Pasionate (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it all depends- if u r introverted it gets more fun to use psychodelic drugs, cuz ur in ur own fantasy, day dreaming becomes way more fun, but if ur extroverted u will get bored if smoke pot regular, cuz it will make u bored.
I am ISFP, 2 friends of mine are INFP- we smoke alot, enjoy the quiet enviroment, other friends get bored and wants to find alcohol or speed drugs to talk more and enjoy socializing.
alcohol makes me more social, I dont feel shy and start greeting people. I dont do that normally!
coke makes me express my feelings without the feeling of shy and give me the urge to talk. but I dont like it, used it twice and not anymore. I rather smoke my weed and trip.


----------



## BrainPicker_omnomnom (Aug 24, 2011)

*INTJ*

*Cigarettes:* Tried them. Hated them. Never experienced the nicotine high or addiction, but maybe I just didn't smoke enough. Then again, I think I have an anti-oral fixation. 

*Alcohol:* I drink on occasion. I used to go to the bar with my friends once a week, but it didn't take long for me to get tired of drinking so much, and spending money on something which really only damages my body. I do still drink every once in a while, usually at parties.

*Cocaine:* Tried it once in high school. Didn't like it because it made my heart beat too fast. I don't remember any positive or negative effects aside from that. I do remember being very talkative though during the experience.

*Marijuana:* Had a pothead boyfriend for about 3.5 years. I smoked a few times with him when I felt like it, but that was rare. It mostly gave me anxiety and made my brain feel like it was floating on clouds (like I was going to pass out). 

*Adderall:* I like it. It's legal. Helps me get things done, like chores that I don't normally like doing. It's prescribed to me, but I doubt I actually have ADHD. I mostly think ADHD is a made up condition. Things fly at us so fast these days, especially with the internet and TV. That has probably contributed to many "ADHD-afflicted" peoples short attention span IMO.

*Valium/Xanax:* I liked them for a time. Both have been prescribed to me, but I think they made me feel depressed and/or uncaring about others. I stopped caring about those around me and did some things I wouldn't have done if I had been completely sober.

This doesn't really count, but I was prescribed *Prozac* for a time because I was diagnosed with depression. I took it for 3 months, and I'm convinced that it contributed highly to me not giving a shit about anything anymore. No worries (that's great), but I stopped caring about school (college) as well. I failed two courses, which I otherwise would have passed or dropped if I hadn't been so worry-free. Also, I think it made me pretty stupid. I was having a harder time sorting my thoughts and reasoning. I googled "prozac and stupidity" and found that other people have had similar experiences. Since I've stopped taking it, I feel like me again and have been managing my depression (which I actually consider to be a word for me giving a shit about all the fucked up things going on in the world) very well on my own and with the help of others. Healthy diet, exercise, discussing feelings with those I trust, and mental exercises have all been working out for me so far. Fuck Prozac. Just a simple, temporary solution to a complex problem. It only solved the way I felt. The causes of my depression were never addressed so the pills actually solved nothing.

*Overall, this INTJ has the ability to like certain drugs, but I wouldn't say that I am or have ever been addicted to any. My sober mind is a gift to myself, my loved ones, and to mankind. *


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l agree with the people who have said it has more to do with age, and very little to do with type. And TBH the topic bores me a little, the topic in general. Not necessarily this thread.

Drugs are huge part of the culture now, it isn't really that rebellious , and if one is using drugs to rebel, it isn't even non-traditional. l'm quite certain that l came across many an SJ in my...party days? l guess.


l will say NTs seem to have more of a curiosity when it comes to psychedelics. Maybe NPs to the strongest degree, actually. l think they (we) use those drugs with different intentions(but l am not trying to pass drug use among NTs and intuitives off as more"intellectual", really. It's still drug use and done for recreational purposes as well.

ALLLLL of that said, l am now totally drug free(27). l know a lot of people my age and much older still smoke weed, l just don't like it that much and never really did. l also drink extremely rarely.


----------



## AzuraJ (Jun 10, 2012)

INTP (Teenage)

Interesting thread.

Mostly just alcohol, on 'special occasions' and sometimes impulsively. I'll literally just roam the house (we have alcohol in almost every other room), grab a couple bottles of wine/rum/vodka/Kahlua and take a swig of each. Would like to try weed, LSD, any hallucinogen. Stimulants like coke, nicotine and MDMA aren't all that appealing to me. 

Basically everything I was going to bring up has already been mentioned (age, NT's and psychedelics etc.). There was however, one particular variable that I think plays a large part in drug use that has hardly been touched. That is, having absolutely no desire to try recreational drugs after watching family members fall into the downward spiral drug use can bring. It seems this particular variable is quite common among those who will 'never ever touch drugs ever, not even once.'

Interesting, the different aspects of life that most influence people's decisions.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

An unusual amount of INTJs do drugs. At least that was the consensus formed at INTJf. I attribute it to misanthropy/distress/emergence of inferior Se in very stressful life situations. 

I think my dad is an INTJ, and I know he does drugs to cope with a world that is cruel to him. Thankfully, seeing what they do to him, I am virtually invulnerable to drug addiction.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> I think it depends on age, I think all types do drugs at some point.












I only drink alcohol in very moderate amounts and I hate the idea of being really drunk.

And I guess I should add I'm an INTP.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I only drink alcohol in very moderate amounts and I hate the idea of being really drunk.
> 
> And I guess I should add I'm an INTP.



*YES!* Alcohol is a drug, so yes you're doing a very moderate amount of drugs.


----------



## garmonbozia (Mar 14, 2012)

Due to the lack of appropriate social contacts I have to settle with coffee. I know cough medicine would be an option, but from what I've read it seems that the length of the trip would be little much for me since I live with my parents and work is only eight hours and the trip eleven hours. If I went outside to take it, I could not control the environment and I might have a nasty experience. It also seems too much of a mind fuck substance, rather than something that would give me an extraordinarily pleasing state. 
I haven't quite gotten into alcohol. I drink it with a certain friend of mine, but have not ever achieved a state of intoxication or even tried.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Cellar Door said:


> *YES!* Alcohol is a drug, so yes you're doing a very moderate amount of drugs.


I don't agree on that definition.


----------



## vanillabean (May 5, 2011)

LeaT said:


> I don't agree on that definition.


Hmm, how do you define "drug" then?

*drug*


Noun:
 A substance that has a physiological effect when ingested or otherwise introduced into the body


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe with drugs, especially of the hallucinogenic sort, one has to be able to flow with the drug, and my tendency is to fight against it. I smoked pot once and I was freaked the fuck out, although to be fair, I did smoke way too much. If I get drunk beyond buzzed I don't enjoy it either. It feels weird and unpleasant. I start to lose feeling all over my body and it's like I'm going to piss myself and not realize. I like to be in control of my mind and body. I have enough trouble with chemical imbalance without introducing chemicals INTENDED to put my mind off balance. I don't really enjoy being around people who are on them, either, with a few exceptions...like if I'm really comfortable with someone and know that they have some sense of control. 

Drugs that are intended to balance a person's state of mind, as opposed to distorting their perception, are fine with me and I take them.

INFP.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

vanillabean said:


> Hmm, how do you define "drug" then?
> 
> *drug*
> 
> ...


Not like that which I think is quite a diffuse definition since that would also include a varying range of medicine for example, but I don't think people think medicine would be included as a part of this thread. Food does also in general affect the body physiologically. Chocolate makes the brain to for example release a higher-than-average amount of dopamine which is why a lot of "sad eaters" eat chocolate to still their anxiety. Or let's take coffee that releases a high amount of serotonin. Heck, even semen qualifies if it results with a pregnacy.

I'd stick with a legal definition of drugs and alcohol is not a part of that definition. Nor are cigarettes for the matter but I don't consider cigarettes drugs either. If you would however have mentioned the words abusive substances, then yes, I'd agree that alcohol and cigarettes including drugs classify.


----------



## CuratorOfWeird (Jun 13, 2012)

I am NF and aside from the occasional drink I don't partake of anything recreationally. I tried smoking weed once and hated it. I don't enjoy feeling as though I've lost control. I've also taken prescribed opiates but the side effects were sometimes worse than the pain they were supposed to treat.


----------



## Dashboard Hula Dancer (Jun 24, 2012)

I do not like the feeling of not being completely in control. One beer and I'm done. 

My niece (older than me) states she also tests as an INTJ but she's a alcoholic who's had to be locked up for drinking and driving. (six convictions I think) 

I've always wondered if she actually _is_ an INTJ how we could be polar opposites. She also used to strip so I'm guessing she just said she was an INTJ because she thought it was cool.


----------



## NuclearPiggy (Dec 11, 2011)

I got drunk on whiskey once, it was strange and I recall that everything had a faint glow to it. Other than that, I haven't done any drugs and haven't really had an interest. Unless you all count caffeine as a drug? In which case, I drink it daily.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Free of all drugs or stimulants accept coffee. INFJ.

Tried alcohol from 15-21, really disliked it but gave into peer pressure knowing many don't socialise unless drunk due to work or studies. Tried again this year, was very unpleasant reminded that alcohol bloats me and makes me feel sick easily.

Weed; never really had much effect because I didn't want to smoke it fully.

Cigarettes were vile, tried them but felt if you have to force the body not to feel sickened then why bother.

Well not much I can add, never really felt inclined to experiment when I'd seen addictions, paranoia, withdrawal symptoms, disregard for all but 'the fix' and what people will do to get feel good feelings first hand from the age of 4 then 13.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Panthea said:


> I am NF and aside from the occasional drink I don't partake of anything recreationally. I tried smoking weed once and hated it. I don't enjoy feeling as though I've lost control. I've also taken prescribed opiates but the side effects were sometimes worse than the pain they were supposed to treat.


I always hear people talking about the loss of control from smoking cannabis. 

Can you please explain this feeling of loss of control, as i have smoked cannabis almost constantly for 4 years and have never felt the lack of control or loss


----------



## CuratorOfWeird (Jun 13, 2012)

When I tried it I became paralyzed and strangely giggly. I passed out for what felt like a few hours and experienced intensely vivid, neon-bright dreams. Woke up 5 minutes later and I was completely grounded again but really disturbed by the experience. A few people have told me that the pot must have been mixed with something else because I had an abnormal experience. Anyway, I don't like anything that makes me act in ways that are uncharacteristic of me. That is why I don't get drunk anymore either (although it seems to be a fun experience for the people I might be drinking with). I always regret losing my composure. Furthermore, I'm fine with reality as it is and don't feel the need to alter my perception of it anymore.


----------

